# ever heard your w8 with open exhaust?????????????????????????



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

i just did the cam adjusters on theis car and i've always fired them up with the exhaust disconnected after the cats...........guy at work got it with his cell phone sorry for the crappy quality........it sounds way better in person.........................

http://s182.photobucket.com/al...t.flv


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: ever heard your w8 with open exhaust????????????????????????? (dubvinci)*

Yes - I heard mine while the exhaust was dropped for Bank 1.


----------



## mczarski (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ever heard your w8 with open exhaust????????????????????????? (dubvinci)*

Sounds like a freakin race car.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: ever heard your w8 with open exhaust????????????????????????? (mczarski)*

Heard mine when I had the custom exhaust done. It's the flat crank and sequential firing order that makes it sound like a F1 car...


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: ever heard your w8 with open exhaust????????????????????????? (VWGUY4EVER)*

wow. that's my car... didn't know shane filmed it!


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ever heard your w8 with open exhaust????????????????????????? (BlackJelli)*

hahahaha busted


----------

